# 2007 Week 1 - Babies



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

PICTURE COMPETITION WEEK 1

Please post your best BABY picture in this thread and it will be moved to here:

2007 Week 1 - Babies

*-----------------------------
The available 10 slots have now been filled for WEEK ONE of the BABIES picture competition. If you have a BABY picture that you would like to enter, please post it in next week's BABY thread which will be started on Monday, May 14th. Thanks!
----------------------------*


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

You can view the contest rules here. If you want to see more details you can read the whole thread here.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's my entry for the baby catagory


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok, here goes. These are some of the babies from the apartment house attic taken last spring.


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Here is my little friend that passed away.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> PICTURE COMPETITION WEEK 1
> 
> Please post your best BABY picture in this thread and it will be moved to here:
> 
> 2007 Week 1 - Babies


So, once the pictures have been moved, we can delete them from here??


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*A couple of 'cottonball' cuties*.​


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

These are the babies that were eaten by a raccoon.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, once the pictures have been moved to Photo Bucket, you can delete them from the thread. I don't know if AZfiddler is going to move pictures during the week as they come in or wait until the end of the week. I kind of think the pictures should be left in the thread until the close of the week just in case some members don't see the link to the Photo Bucket album and would miss seeing some of the entries.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I gotta say, I sure like these pictures.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> *A couple of 'cottonball' cuties*.


 Cindy, I don't see your picture...

Licha


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

pigeonsrock said:


> These are the babies that were eaten by a raccoon.


 Could you please give your picture a name?  Thanks!

Alice


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Alice,
That's odd, I uploaded it from Photobucket.  
I will edit my post by deleting the picture (I see it fine) & repost it from my personal file.

Cindy


----------



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for Sharing those beautiful baby pictures Guys. You cannot help but smile when you see them. 
Litewings


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Alice,
> That's odd, I uploaded it from Photobucket.
> I will edit my post by deleting the picture (I see it fine) & repost it from my personal file.
> 
> Cindy


 I see it now, Cindy, I don't know why I couldn't earlier. I saw it was photobucket and copied the url, but that didn't work either. Anyway, I've saved it and you can change it back now if you want; I'm sure everyone else could see it. Thank you!

Alice


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> So, once the pictures have been moved, we can delete them from here??


 Yes, but as Terry said, you might want to wait until after the poll has been closed just to be sure that everyone sees them.  

Licha


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

This bird is really black. 

v99


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> I I'm sure everyone else could see it. Thank you! Alice


Nope all I saw was the dreaded red "X" in a box earlier.

All is well now.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Nope all I saw was the dreaded red "X" in a box earlier.
> 
> *All is well now.*
> 
> Terry


"YEA"!!  

Cindy


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> I see it now, Cindy, I don't know why I couldn't earlier. I saw it was photobucket and copied the url, but that didn't work either. Anyway, I've saved it and you can change it back now if you want; I'm sure everyone else could see it. Thank you!
> 
> Alice


Ummm, I still see the X only


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

I think that is because you are looking at my post where I quoted AZWhitefeather's post before it was edited. Try going up to post number 7 ( here's a link to her post ) or clicking on the photobucket link in the first post of this thread.

Licha


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I did go back to the original post and saw the caption and the red X but you worked your magic -- guess for me 3rd time's the charm.

Boy, all the pictures are really nice  . It's gonna be hard to pick.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

I know! I'm glad the polls will be multiple choice! 

Licha


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Dolly, age 8 days

Reti


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

*Peace is in Nature!*

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/209/490572580_9162f98564.jpg


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Just want to make it clear...*

Hi im new to the contest and wanted to make sure we have to post our baby pic in THIS thread right? thanks for your time


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pidgers'2006 said:


> Hi im new to the contest and wanted to make sure we have to post our baby pic in THIS thread right? thanks for your time


Yes, your baby picture should go in this thread. Thanks for joining in the fun!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Only 2 More Entries Available For This Week ..*

If you want your baby picture in the first week of the competition, be aware that there are only 2 more spaces available for Week 1. If you miss out for Week 1, please post your entry when Week 2 opens up.

Terry


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Yes, your baby picture should go in this thread. Thanks for joining in the fun!
> 
> Terry


Thanks TAWhatley!

2007_0129halo0153


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Yes, your baby picture should go in this thread. Thanks for joining in the fun!
> 
> Terry





pidgers'2006 said:


> Thanks TAWhatley!
> 
> 2007_0129halo0153


Sorry about that i entered wrong code. Im hurrying so i have a space left lol!!!

This is 3 week old and half: Jr. Ghaveyee (meaning brown):










Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

pidgers'2006 said:


> Is there any way i can make that pic a bit smaller?


Here ya go, I hope the size is ok. Let me know if you want it bigger or smaller.


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Here ya go, I hope the size is ok. Let me know if you want it bigger or smaller.


omg thank you soo much its perfect. Thats why i luv this site, everyone is always so helpfull. Thank you all!!


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

By the way is there a way i can do that because im gunna post in some of the other sections too and want to be able to fix them. Thanks.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Do you have "paint"? If you do, press Ctrl+W in paint. In the place where it says "stretch" you can change the % to be _smaller_ than 100%. Just make sure that you put the _same _number in _both_ horizontal and vertical.

Licha


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

pidgers'2006 said:


> By the way is there a way i can do that because im gunna post in some of the other sections too and want to be able to fix them. Thanks.


You're very welcome  Here's a link to a site that offers a free pic re-sizing program so can do them yourself if you wish.
http://bluefive.pair.com/pixresizer.htm


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

oh ok thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Only 1 Entry Left In The Baby Category For Week 1 ..*

Just letting you all know .. one spot left in the Baby category for this week. 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Did you want to enter one of the baby photos you posted in the contest, Ellen? If so, which one? Darling babies, all!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I just had a call from Ellen, and she would like the picture of Bubba to be entered in the competition. With this entry of Bubba, the 10 entries for week 1 in the baby category are now filled. Kindly wait until next Monday to post the next round of babies in the Week 2 thread which will be created at that time. 

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

*Entry in Baby Contest*

Oops, looks like I have to wait till Monday for the baby contest. I didn't read down far enough before hitting send.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Margaret,

No problem .. we'll move your darling baby photo to the Week 2 thread when it opens up. It's good to see you posting! How's "our" baby?

Terry


----------



## RussianRoller (Mar 19, 2007)

*Brown Squab*

*What breed is the Brown Squab?*


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

***********************************

All of the photos for WEEK ONE of the BABIES picture competition have been uploaded and can be viewed here:

2007 Week 1 - Babies 

***********************************


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Replacement Picture Of Ellen's Bubba*

There was some question as to Bubba's age in the original submission, so I moved that picture to the Pets category and received this one as the replacement from Ellen. Bubba is definitely a baby here.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Week 1 Winners Are ..*

Lovebirds - Satinettes - 15 votes

Velo99 - Bronze Chick - 6 votes

Congratulations!

Terry


----------

